# Gourami



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, someone tell me why this is happening. Ill make it a long story, because I got a few minutes to type.
My piranha hobby started by me and a co worker buying a small fish tank and 6 fish to name after everyone in our shop from walmart. Out of those fish all of us died off except for this stupid Gourami. The Gourami was named after the person that we all pretty much liked the least in our shop, none the less we found it impossible to kill him with anything short of taking him out and killing it physically. 
After everything but the Gourami died off, someone tried to cheer us up and bought a little minnow shark, and a Pacu.... Due to our lack of knowledge of the Pacus growing ability, they also very shortly died in the small tank. But the Pacu got me thinking, that he looked like a piranha and i now wanted some. So i went and bought what I thought would be an adequate size tank for a schoal of them, set it up and bought 13 RBP's. After they were settled i introduced some goldfish that were about the same size as the RBP's to them, and they tore it to shreds. So I now knew it was time to send the Gourami to his maker. I introduced him to the schoal, and they chased him around ferociously for a bit. Then they chose to let him go, and live with them. Now I have a schoal of 11 Piranha after yesterdays incident, 1 4 inch pleco, and a stupid ass ugly gourami. Why are they allowing this stupid fish to live with them? He is smaller than most all of my RBP's at this point. At times he even attacks the piranha if they get in his space.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Just give it time.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

The Gourami may think he is a hardass now but in due time he Will be the punk without a body. also Avoid feeders/goldfish.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

It will happen...


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

It's not if, it's when...I'd watch out for the place too...


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Criley said:


> Ok, someone tell me why this is happening. Ill make it a long story, because I got a few minutes to type.
> My piranha hobby started by me and a co worker buying a small fish tank and 6 fish to name after everyone in our shop from walmart. Out of those fish all of us died off except for this stupid Gourami. The Gourami was named after the person that we all pretty much liked the least in our shop, none the less we found it impossible to kill him with anything short of taking him out and killing it physically.
> After everything but the Gourami died off, someone tried to cheer us up and bought a little minnow shark, and a Pacu.... Due to our lack of knowledge of the Pacus growing ability, they also very shortly died in the small tank. But the Pacu got me thinking, that he looked like a piranha and i now wanted some. So i went and bought what I thought would be an adequate size tank for a schoal of them, set it up and bought 13 RBP's. After they were settled i introduced some goldfish that were about the same size as the RBP's to them, and they tore it to shreds. So I now knew it was time to send the Gourami to his maker. I introduced him to the schoal, and they chased him around ferociously for a bit. Then they chose to let him go, and live with them. Now I have a schoal of 11 Piranha after yesterdays incident, 1 4 inch pleco, and a stupid ass ugly gourami. Why are they allowing this stupid fish to live with them? He is smaller than most all of my RBP's at this point. At times he even attacks the piranha if they get in his space.


So lets get this straight. You failed the first time . failed again and , then you bought 13 Rbp's and are currently failing. But yet , the only question that came to mind was " Why aren't they killing the Gourami " ?

I have a question , Why havn't you the slightest interest in why your fish keep dying ??


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

Us And Them said:


> Ok, someone tell me why this is happening. Ill make it a long story, because I got a few minutes to type.
> My piranha hobby started by me and a co worker buying a small fish tank and 6 fish to name after everyone in our shop from walmart. Out of those fish all of us died off except for this stupid Gourami. The Gourami was named after the person that we all pretty much liked the least in our shop, none the less we found it impossible to kill him with anything short of taking him out and killing it physically.
> After everything but the Gourami died off, someone tried to cheer us up and bought a little minnow shark, and a Pacu.... Due to our lack of knowledge of the Pacus growing ability, they also very shortly died in the small tank. But the Pacu got me thinking, that he looked like a piranha and i now wanted some. So i went and bought what I thought would be an adequate size tank for a schoal of them, set it up and bought 13 RBP's. After they were settled i introduced some goldfish that were about the same size as the RBP's to them, and they tore it to shreds. So I now knew it was time to send the Gourami to his maker. I introduced him to the schoal, and they chased him around ferociously for a bit. Then they chose to let him go, and live with them. Now I have a schoal of 11 Piranha after yesterdays incident, 1 4 inch pleco, and a stupid ass ugly gourami. Why are they allowing this stupid fish to live with them? He is smaller than most all of my RBP's at this point. At times he even attacks the piranha if they get in his space.


So lets get this straight. You failed the first time . failed again and , then you bought 13 Rbp's and are currently failing. But yet , the only question that came to mind was " Why aren't they killing the Gourami " ?

I have a question , Why havn't you the slightest interest in why your fish keep dying ??
[/quote]


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Gmanx said:


> Ok, someone tell me why this is happening. Ill make it a long story, because I got a few minutes to type.
> My piranha hobby started by me and a co worker buying a small fish tank and 6 fish to name after everyone in our shop from walmart. Out of those fish all of us died off except for this stupid Gourami. The Gourami was named after the person that we all pretty much liked the least in our shop, none the less we found it impossible to kill him with anything short of taking him out and killing it physically.
> After everything but the Gourami died off, someone tried to cheer us up and bought a little minnow shark, and a Pacu.... Due to our lack of knowledge of the Pacus growing ability, they also very shortly died in the small tank. But the Pacu got me thinking, that he looked like a piranha and i now wanted some. So i went and bought what I thought would be an adequate size tank for a schoal of them, set it up and bought 13 RBP's. After they were settled i introduced some goldfish that were about the same size as the RBP's to them, and they tore it to shreds. So I now knew it was time to send the Gourami to his maker. I introduced him to the schoal, and they chased him around ferociously for a bit. Then they chose to let him go, and live with them. Now I have a schoal of 11 Piranha after yesterdays incident, 1 4 inch pleco, and a stupid ass ugly gourami. Why are they allowing this stupid fish to live with them? He is smaller than most all of my RBP's at this point. At times he even attacks the piranha if they get in his space.


So lets get this straight. You failed the first time . failed again and , then you bought 13 Rbp's and are currently failing. But yet , the only question that came to mind was " Why aren't they killing the Gourami " ?

I have a question , Why havn't you the slightest interest in why your fish keep dying ??
[/quote]





























[/quote]
X 2


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Jun 29, 2009)

^^^^^

and they said i called it like i see it.

BRAVO!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What size is the tank?


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Us And Them said:


> Ok, someone tell me why this is happening. Ill make it a long story, because I got a few minutes to type.
> My piranha hobby started by me and a co worker buying a small fish tank and 6 fish to name after everyone in our shop from walmart. Out of those fish all of us died off except for this stupid Gourami. The Gourami was named after the person that we all pretty much liked the least in our shop, none the less we found it impossible to kill him with anything short of taking him out and killing it physically.
> After everything but the Gourami died off, someone tried to cheer us up and bought a little minnow shark, and a Pacu.... Due to our lack of knowledge of the Pacus growing ability, they also very shortly died in the small tank. But the Pacu got me thinking, that he looked like a piranha and i now wanted some. So i went and bought what I thought would be an adequate size tank for a schoal of them, set it up and bought 13 RBP's. After they were settled i introduced some goldfish that were about the same size as the RBP's to them, and they tore it to shreds. So I now knew it was time to send the Gourami to his maker. I introduced him to the schoal, and they chased him around ferociously for a bit. Then they chose to let him go, and live with them. Now I have a schoal of 11 Piranha after yesterdays incident, 1 4 inch pleco, and a stupid ass ugly gourami. Why are they allowing this stupid fish to live with them? He is smaller than most all of my RBP's at this point. At times he even attacks the piranha if they get in his space.


So lets get this straight. You failed the first time . failed again and , then you bought 13 Rbp's and are currently failing. But yet , the only question that came to mind was " Why aren't they killing the Gourami " ?

I have a question , Why havn't you the slightest interest in why your fish keep dying ??
[/quote]

I knew that the other two sets of little fish died due to lack of concern, and way too small of a tank. I bought the RBP's and have been doing everything in my ability to keep them alive and healthy. I got about 700 gph of filtration on this 37 gallon tank that i was just using for them just while they were small 1 inchers. Got a 75 gallon tank on the way to my house right now to hold them over for hopefully another month or two until I can find the 125 that I want. I looked on glasscages and the tanks are fairly cheap, but to get them with a stand and delivered is overall a bit out of the budget. So I am thinking the 75 will hold them over until i can find one about 125. All of the other tropical fish were kind of just a joke, i had no intention of keeping fish until I got the piranha. Since I got them, I have only lost 2, one was due to one having a messed up left eye and I guess the others senced his weakness and ate him. The other was 2 days ago due to a circuit blowing at work and oxygen deprivation. I got them on a UPS now in case the power trips again.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

In my experiences pygos are hardy ass mofos. Unless the water quality is absolutley crap you shouldnt be having a problem with them. Cycle the tank before adding fish? Ever change the water? What have the water params been?


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Ibanez247 said:


> In my experiences pygos are hardy ass mofos. Unless the water quality is absolutley crap you shouldnt be having a problem with them. Cycle the tank before adding fish? Ever change the water? What have the water params been?


Im actually not having any problems with water params anymore. I lost one the other day because some contractor here tripped a breaker and left my tank with no power for the whole night and i lost one pygo to it. They were all at the top sucking for air because the tank was out of oxygen. These guys are hardy fish, ill give them that. they went through some extremely rough nitrite conditions for a couple of weeks until I could get it cleared up properly.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

poor guorami







why dont you just wait it out till you get your other fish tank or give to your LFS


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

TJcali said:


> poor guorami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I despise the Gourami


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Gourami will be gone with time. I had a pleco that lived with my 9" Ps for about 1 1/2 years. I'm sure you already know this but 11 RBPs in a 37g tank is WAY overcrowded. The stress level in that tank should be pretty high. How often are you doing water changes? I sure hope at least once a week with that many Ps in that small of a tank. IMO even 11 in a 125g appears to be overcrowded. I kept 7 in a 125g tank and I was thinking about thinning down the shoal due to the fish being 9" long and not much territory for them. But to each their own.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> Gourami will be gone with time. I had a pleco that lived with my 9" Ps for about 1 1/2 years. I'm sure you already know this but 11 RBPs in a 37g tank is WAY overcrowded.  The stress level in that tank should be pretty high. How often are you doing water changes? I sure hope at least once a week with that many Ps in that small of a tank. IMO even 11 in a 125g appears to be overcrowded. I kept 7 in a 125g tank and I was thinking about thinning down the shoal due to the fish being 9" long and not much territory for them. But to each their own.


 I cant find a reasonable price on any tanks over 100 g still. At this point im about to go buy a 75 gallon from petsmart and putting 9 of them in it at home. most of them are only a bit above 2 inches, im thinking the 75 gallon should tide them over for a few months till i can find my deal on a 125. At that point im starting to think about getting a rhom for the 75 when its empty. how does the life of rhoms go? I got them at aquascape near me at 2 inches for 15 dollars... do you only buy one when you are wanting them? i understand that they are solitary fish but how many do you buy from the beginning. can i buy 5 and let them grow together, then pick which one i like the best as they grow and return the others to the lfs for a credit?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Criley said:


> Gourami will be gone with time. I had a pleco that lived with my 9" Ps for about 1 1/2 years. I'm sure you already know this but 11 RBPs in a 37g tank is WAY overcrowded. The stress level in that tank should be pretty high. How often are you doing water changes? I sure hope at least once a week with that many Ps in that small of a tank. IMO even 11 in a 125g appears to be overcrowded. I kept 7 in a 125g tank and I was thinking about thinning down the shoal due to the fish being 9" long and not much territory for them. But to each their own.


 I cant find a reasonable price on any tanks over 100 g still. At this point im about to go buy a 75 gallon from petsmart and putting 9 of them in it at home. most of them are only a bit above 2 inches, im thinking the 75 gallon should tide them over for a few months till i can find my deal on a 125. At that point im starting to think about getting a rhom for the 75 when its empty. how does the life of rhoms go? I got them at aquascape near me at 2 inches for 15 dollars... do you only buy one when you are wanting them? i understand that they are solitary fish but how many do you buy from the beginning. can i buy 5 and let them grow together, then pick which one i like the best as they grow and return the others to the lfs for a credit?
[/quote]

The Life of Rhom goes good. But life of Rhom go bad if owner bad. and only buy 1 when you wanting them. and your missing the actual point of solitary. You start with one and you end with one. ( Or none if it dies )


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You seem to be in this hobby for all the wrong reasons. I would first get care right with these fish before even considering buying more.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> You seem to be in this hobby for all the wrong reasons. I would first get care right with these fish before even considering buying more.


oh its far in the future that id be getting anymore to add. I got my tank now, stands set up and i got the sand to wash tonight and get the water in and im gonna take my rena out of their current tank and have it cycle the new tank a bit and get the parms straight before i move these guys in. Im going to leave 3 in this 37 gallon and bring the other 8 home to their new tank when the tanks ready for them.

I just like the look of the Rhom and wanted to start gathering some info on them.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

a little 2in juvi rhom sure sounds like it would be awefully lonely in a 75g growing up


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Your beneficial bacteria are in your filter, so if you only have one filter on your 37 Gal and take it for your 75gal the three Ps in the 37 will most likely die. You also dont need to let the filter run for a few days on the 75 gal b/c it has alrready bacteria in it, just move all 11 into the 75 with the old filter ( and never clean the biomedia with tap water), buy another filter and let it run on the 75 for a month and then take 3 Ps out of the 75 with one of the filters and put them back in the 37 if you must.

Or just wait for the 125 and stick them all into it with the old filters


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

I have 2 HOB filters in the 37 mixed with the rena right now for a massive amount of overfiltration. I only put the rena on it because i wanetd to establish it in advance so i could move it to my new tank hwen i got it. I should be able to leave the three in the 37 and move the rest to the 75 right?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

That should work if the Rena is cycled and you move the fish when you move the filter. I would move all the reds into the 75g though and add a second canister. Keep the gourami in the 37g to keep it cycled until you figure out what you want to do with that tank. Your 2" rhom would be fine in that 37g for a year or so, or better yet a sanchezi for life.

Wait until you get your 125g before you start making plans for that 75g. I wouldn't put a 2" rhom in the 75g either...I'd get around a 6" rhom or other serra for that tank. If you don't like the idea of one fish in a tank, then you'd better stick with pygos.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

The Gourami didnt exactly get what was coming to him, but he did get a slap in the face. Pic below, excuse the crap images from my i-phone


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, welcome to the hobby.
How old are you? (Just curious)

Stick around the site... you'll learn lots, and hopefully your knowledge and overall general concern for your fish will grow.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Well, welcome to the hobby.
> How old are you? (Just curious)
> 
> Stick around the site... you'll learn lots, and hopefully your knowledge and overall general concern for your fish will grow.


Thanks for the welcome, I love this site... Im on it the whole day while im at work. Im 26 years old.
I knew this post some people would think was without taste, but you cant understand how much I hate that Gourami.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

The Gourami is in with the new Rhom now... Rhom doesnt seem to mind him, they actually both huddle close together behind a fake plant i got set up for him to hide in. Hes only been in the tank for a few days so I think its just because he hasnt acclimatized yet.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Criley said:


> The Gourami is in with the new Rhom now... Rhom doesnt seem to mind him, they actually both huddle close together behind a fake plant i got set up for him to hide in. Hes only been in the tank for a few days so I think its just because he hasnt acclimatized yet.


only a matter of time...


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> The Gourami is in with the new Rhom now... Rhom doesnt seem to mind him, they actually both huddle close together behind a fake plant i got set up for him to hide in. Hes only been in the tank for a few days so I think its just because he hasnt acclimatized yet.


only a matter of time...
[/quote]

Im starting to think the Gourami thinks that he is a piranha himself. Hes lived off of a carnivorous diet for almost the past 3 months. He eats bloodworms and carnivorous pellets. Ive heard that they can grow to be 8", but I havent seen him grow 1cm since all the experimenting


----------

